# Temecula/Hemet, CA D&D or GURPS?



## Christian Walker (Aug 9, 2003)

My name is Christian Walker and I'm looking to join a D&D 3.5 or GURPS game. I'm 32, married with children, and would like to game with folks 19+. 

I'm a long-time DM, and you can get a sense of my "default" level of play at: www.scrollworkspress.com/3e.htm

I'd like to game once or twice a month on the weekends, Friday night or Saturday preferably.

Take it easy,
Christian


----------



## Balrog05 (Aug 14, 2003)

*RPG Player Locator*

If you are looking for fellow players in your area you might check out the RPG Player locator. It helped me find some players when my group disbanded. You can go to the site at:

RPG Player Locator 

By the way, I have collected your zine since you came out with the compendium (Issue 14) and I think it's great!

Keep up the good work,

Andrew


----------



## Christian Walker (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey,

Thanks for the link and for supporting Scrollworks.


----------

